# Where to buy soap cutter?



## My Mountain Soaps

Well, thanks to many of you, i have found molds, and a scale. Now for a soap cutter. Do any of you have tips or suggestions as to what to look for? brand name? where to buy? Also, do any of you know of a web page, etc where soap supplies are sold from users. For example, an ebay for soap supplies only. I wouldnt mind buying used things from time to time, but i dont know where to look. Thank you once again!


----------



## kazmi

I don't know about used things but you can look at etsy for supplies sold by soap makers.  Look here too.  As far as a cutter you can start with a very sharp knife.  A lot of people like one like this: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...27&ProductID=259&ProductName=Wavy+Soap+Cutter

or 
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...roductID=256&ProductName=Straight+Soap+Cutter

Shop around to compare prices though.


----------



## savonierre

Here is a link from another thread , it is an awesome idea..


http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=39202


----------



## My Mountain Soaps

thank you both. I guess i will shop around! thanks again!


----------



## Lindy

If you want a wire cutter take a look at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Buds-Woodshop/301600169944220?fref=ts, he is very reasonable priced and wonderful workmanship....


----------



## ShayShay

If you are still small scale, I think this is a great cutter. It allows you to adjust the width of your bar. I started with a cheap mitre box, but I was really bad at getting uniform widths. Someday I will splurge for one of Buds cutters, but in the mean time, this is a great one. 

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/soap-cutter.html


----------



## Serenity

If you are after a log cutter I have Bud Haffner's cutter and it's great. It's the same guy Lindy suggested. I've had the cutter for about a year. He has videos on You Tube for replacing wires. I'd be happy to deal with him again. 

This is his Etsy page - http://www.etsy.com/people/budhaffner.


----------



## grayceworks

I saw a wavy vegetable slicer that looked just like that soap cutter on amazon for about $5... and a bread slicer guide thingy for about $6 too. I'm addicted to amazon.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps

i checked bud's stuff out, it does look really nice. I think i will save up for one! thanks!


----------



## camillehabawel

The mitre box cutter of Wholesalesuppliesplus is handy!


----------

